# what to charge per Lft.



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

What do you charge per lineal foot of sidewalk?


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

to shovel? to use a blower? a skid steer?


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

also are you deicing the sidewalk?


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

Well really it depends on how much snow falls wether I would use blowers or shovels. But I'm just looking to see what others charge per Lft for 
1) To snowblow
2) Just to shovel


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Don't you mean square foot? Linear means it'd be the same regardless of sidewalk width.


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

Do you charge per sqft?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

FaulknerLwnCare;981340 said:


> Do you charge per sqft?


If you're asking me - No. There are no sidewalks in my town. I don't shovel walks or steps. I was simply asking to clarify for those who might answer you.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

$105 an hour 100% commercial. Residental $25.00 min 50cents linear foot


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

your hourly rate x how long it takes you


----------

